# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Tumor op borstkast/buik

## rocket

Hallo, ik heb een interessante site gevonden met nieuws over allerlei recente ziekten , Tumor buik /borstkas en ook nog over de EHEC-Bacterie!!!

bron:www.belangrijk-nieuws.tk

----------

